# Possible to gain lean mass on CKD?



## Donkeyman (Jan 31, 2011)

After my SKD i successfully lost my fat and was ripped but not big. Now I basically do a CKD. I eat what I want fri night til sun night and aim for zero carb monday morning until fri night. I train mon, wed, fri on Rippetoe's starting strength.

I understand that a CKD is not the best for bulking but I want to keep my six pack and i get on well with the keto diet. My question is will i put on a bit of size, maybe after a while, if i stay on this CKD diet for a long period of time and continue to train mon, wed, fri doing only compound lifts?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, I would consider experimenting with TKD then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Apparently so, google "the anabolic diet" i think the key is eating high fat and having weekend carb ups


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if you're natural, CKD is your best bet..

If you're happy to use AAS (optional) but 'slin (mandatory) then TKD is fantastic


----------



## Donkeyman (Jan 31, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're natural, CKD is your best bet..
> 
> If you're happy to use AAS (optional) but 'slin (mandatory) then TKD is fantastic


Thanks for replies folks

So as a natural i should keep doing what i'm doing. No carbs in week, carb up at weekends and do mon, wed, fri compounds?

Cheers


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Any success stories on lean gaining with CKD/TKD?


----------

